# S.C.-Sad little Golden Girl, Goldie, forgotten at York!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

From: Traci Richard <[email protected]>
Subject: FW: YORK-SC - GOLDEN RETRIEVER MIX - 2 YRS. BET NOBODY EVEN NOTICED HER-HAS UNTIL SAT. AT 12:30
To: "'Traci Richard'" <[email protected]>
Date: Friday, February 4, 2011, 7:15 AM





HAS ANYONE EVEN NOTICED THIS SAD LITTLE GIRL?

Her picture is so bad and she looks so scared. 

Only 2 years old. Golden Retriever mix. 

Please take a look at her. She has a beautiful fluffy tail! 





*“GOLDIE” 

She needs a loving home and a few groceries! 

She will be beautiful! 44129 - 2 YEARS, UNALTERED FEMALE, GOLD GOLDEN RETR MIX MED
DUE OUT BY 02/05/2011 

contact: [email protected] 

803-818-6500 

If local transport or pull is needed, contact (e-mail) one of the following: 



Marion Worrell – [email protected] 

Kristin Blank – [email protected]

Joan Roseberry – [email protected] 

Del Jewell – [email protected]



They should be able to help you with info you need. 

Shelter hours 9-5:00 Mon-Fri. 

Sat. 9 – 12:30 



NOTE FROM KAREN-I emld. Midlands, Foothills and Low Country Golden Ret. Rescues for Goldie.
*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

I just emld. Traci Richards to ask if for sure Goldie was not spayed and if they check for microchips. I also sent her a flyer of Roxie.

Sandy and I were thinking if Goldie was spayed, maybe, and it's a big maybe, it could be Roxie lost in North Carolina on 9/23/09.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have the flyer for Roxie, and her pictures, you could send to the shelter?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Do you have the flyer for Roxie, and her pictures, you could send to the shelter?


Yes, Karen has sent the info to Tracy. When Roxie first went missing, this shelter was one of the first shelters that was contacted and given the flyer of her.

I'm sure Karen will post the reply she receives, I am not able to contact this shelter, their server rejects my IP


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

she looks so scared


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That would be AMAZING if it was Roxie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy replied*

Tracy Morgan [email protected] asked:
Do you have the id number. I’ve had a bunch of inquiries about her but I don’t know what animal they are talking about.

I just emld. her and told her number below her pic is 44129.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Please PLease Please God let it be Roxie!!! She needs to come home!! My prayers are with this girl tonight!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The head looks pretty close... 

I really hope it's her. 

Did they check for a microchip?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Megora*

Megora

Thanks, but it is not Roxie-Goldie is unaltered and Roxie was spayed.

I haven't heard back from Tracy Morgan of the shelter again yet and Goldie only has until tomorrow at 12:30, so I don't know if she will make it out.
Haven't heard back from any of the SC Golden Rescues i emld. either.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh god she looks so scared.  Is there nothing that can be done for her?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Megora
> 
> Thanks, but it is not Roxie-Goldie is unaltered and Roxie was spayed.
> 
> ...


Darn. 

Are there any all breed rescues in the area? She looks pretty scruffy and scared, poor girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy Morgan*

I just emld. Tracy Morgan at York, again, to see if she had located Goldie, she wanted her I.D. # yesterday and asked if any of the S.C. Golden Ret. Rescues I emld. contacted them.

Goldie's time is up at 12:30 today!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No Replies*

I didn't receive any replies from Tracy Morgan at the shelter or the rescues.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I didn't receive any replies from Tracy Morgan at the shelter or the rescues.


Karen, I checked the shelter listing yesterday-I didn't see her listed anymore.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I didn't receive any replies from Tracy Morgan at the shelter or the rescues.


 
Karen, just got a message from Tracy, sure you did too. This little girl was Rescued, she didn't say which group or person took her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Yes, I just got the email from Tracy Morgan saying she was rescued!!

I am doing the Happy Dance, for this sweet girl-she deserves to be loved and cherished!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I was worried when I read her time was up at 12:30....glad she is out of there.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, now she will get the care , and love she deserves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So very happy that this little girl is safe!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hip, hip, hooray!!!


----------

